# im going to go to school for taxidermy in a few years.



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

well you see i will be 16 on the 27th of august and ill graduate high school when i turn 17.... so iwould like to go to a trade school for taxidermy...( right after i graduate) anyone know of any good schools in the Pennsylvania area???  :thumb:


----------

